

ViziCities: London Underground in 3D, Leap Motion, funding and more - robin_reala
http://rawkes.com/articles/vizicities-dev-diary-2

======
milliams
Have you been in contact with the OpenStreetMap guys. There's a thriving
London community of mappers who I'm sure would be interested in talking to
you. [https://twitter.com/OSMlondon](https://twitter.com/OSMlondon) is
probably the easiest way to get in contact.

------
robhawkes
Any idea why we got removed from the front page? We (the creators of
ViziCities) didn't even post this to HN.

------
shanehudson
This is ridiculously good. I never realised the London underground was shaped
like that!

